# flattening cork bark



## viper_xcm (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi All,

Does anyone know a method of flattening out cork bark?

I picked up a great bit at the weekend but its got quite a curve to it. Was hoping to use it as a background but the curve will take up a bit of space and make sealing it off more tricky. 

thanks.
David


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

its a nightmare to cut flat at the back, you can get flat cork


----------



## viper_xcm (Jul 22, 2010)

Meefloaf said:


> its a nightmare to cut flat at the back, you can get flat cork


Yeah I know, but I've always found the panels to be really bland. This piece had some wonderful ridges and twists. So it was a case of get it now and figure out the where/how later


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Would soaking it and then putting a large weight on it to flatten it then leaving to dry work?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

I think you are on the way Calz,I have never done this but the way to shape/bend wood is steam,so I'd have a go with very very hot water failing steam,get it really hot and wet,then clamp it against something flat and leave to dry out. It's a stab in the dark Viper,but it might just work.All manner of wood can be bent this way,I can't see why one couldn't apply a similar method to cork bark.

If you try it let us know how you get on please

Stu


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

How thick is the cork?

I had a large piece (24w, 40h) that was a good 2 inch thick. I took a sharp saw to the back and cut a line straight down the back about 1.5 inch deep. Gave the piece enough flex to be flattened against the rear enclosure wall


----------



## viper_xcm (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I'm in no rush with this one so I will see if I can source some decent clamps and try a few experiments. Failing clamps, I'll plonk the fridge on it :2thumb:

I'll keep you posted...


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> I think you are on the way Calz,I have never done this but the way to shape/bend wood is steam,so I'd have a go with very very hot water failing steam,get it really hot and wet,then clamp it against something flat and leave to dry out. It's a stab in the dark Viper,but it might just work.All manner of wood can be bent this way,I can't see why one couldn't apply a similar method to cork bark.
> 
> If you try it let us know how you get on please
> 
> Stu


Yes, I've read of similar, although I've never tried it- soak in very hot water and then pin down flat with something heavy- think the guy I read used breeze blocks! :gasp:


----------



## viper_xcm (Jul 22, 2010)

Kamike said:


> How thick is the cork?
> 
> I had a large piece (24w, 40h) that was a good 2 inch thick. I took a sharp saw to the back and cut a line straight down the back about 1.5 inch deep. Gave the piece enough flex to be flattened against the rear enclosure wall


It's about 15x15 and about 1.5 inch thick. unfortunately the curve is too big to level it without losing some off the front, but a combo of cutting and steaming might be the way forward.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

If you want to try steaming it use a good old fashioned wall paper stripper.


Mike


----------

